# Installing compat6x manually



## linuxunix (Dec 16, 2010)

I have downloaded compat6x-amd64-6.4.604000.200810.tar.bz2 from http://people.freebsd.org/~mnag/compat6x/ and want to install it manually.
I tried:

```
pkg_add compat6x-amd64-6.4.604000.200810.tar.bz2
```
but it says: unrecognized archive format.

I did tried :

```
pkg_add compat6x-amd64-6.4.604000.200810
```

but it din't work.

as a trial, I tried putting it under /usr/ports/distfiles and executing command make install under the /usr/ports/misc/compat6x but it dint work.

It would be helpful if one can suggest how can I install compat6x package from sysinstall utility through CD-DVD.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 16, 2010)

You downloaded a distfile (used by a port to build from source) not the package.

It probably didn't work to build from source because it was the wrong distfile.


----------



## linuxunix (Dec 16, 2010)

How should I go ahead?
All the issue I am facing is I am unable to get this compat6x related package from DVD.
I dont have net access.
I tried burning the compat6x and tried installing but as you said its distfiles.
What is the correct package i need to download.
Pls Suggest?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 16, 2010)

ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/p...e/misc/compat6x-amd64-6.4.604000.200810_3.tbz


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 16, 2010)

linuxunix, post in the correct forum, please. Questions about ports/packages belong (surprisingly) in the "Installation and Maintenance of FreeBSD Ports or Packages" forum.

Moved.


----------



## linuxunix (Dec 17, 2010)

SirDice,

I tried running:

pkg_add <compat-amd*.tbz> and it waited for sometime without any error and displays that DONOT FORGET TO COMPILE IT FOR KERNEL CONFIGURATION(ENABLED BY DEFAULT).

Do I need to do anything more after this step.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 17, 2010)

Read the message, it's pretty clear.


----------



## Beastie (Dec 17, 2010)

linuxunix said:
			
		

> and displays that DONOT FORGET TO COMPILE IT FOR KERNEL CONFIGURATION(ENABLED BY DEFAULT).
> 
> Do I need to do anything more after this step.


No. It means it's already in the GENERIC kernel, i.e "ENABLED BY DEFAULT", unless you've compiled a custom kernel that explicitly excluded the option.

/usr/src/sys/<arch>/conf/GENERIC:

```
[...]
options COMPAT_FREEBSD6 # Compatible with FreeBSD6
[...]
```


----------



## vadimk (Dec 17, 2010)

linuxunix said:
			
		

> SirDice,
> 
> I tried running:
> 
> ...



As user to user I can suggest you the following approach in the beginning:
1. `# cd /usr/ports`
2. `# du | grep "software name you want to install"` - if you don't know where the port is located, though the structure of ports is pretty logical when you start to be familiar with. The name you search should be as short as possible ï¿½e
3. cd the location from p.2
4. `# make install`

You don't need to worry about anything else, unless you get "error" :stud


----------



## SirDice (Dec 20, 2010)

vadimk said:
			
		

> 2. `# du | grep "software name you want to install"` - if you don't know where the port is located, though the structure of ports is pretty logical when you start to be familiar with. The name you search should be as short as possible


This has got to be the weirdest way I've seen to search for a port.


```
cd /usr/ports
make search key=<some search keyword>
make search name=<portname>
```

Or install ports-mgmt/psearch.


----------



## vadimk (Dec 23, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> This has got to be the weirdest way I've seen to search for a port.



I agree that it seems wierd, but before I used:
`$  locate "port name"` -- requires /usr/libexec/locate.updatedb (that I don't like very much)
`$  find . -name exec grep "port name" '{}' \; -print` -- is too long and seems to be a bit slower, than du .. 

And "du" is always ON and does not requre additional port to install..

And again - it is only for beginning. Nowadays I rearly need to have something to search for because port tree is pretty logical and in 90% of the cases I know where to find the port I need.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 23, 2010)

whereis(1) often works for finding ports with a minimum of typing.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 24, 2010)

Again: ports-mgmt/psearch. It's fine.


----------

